# Help finding a diagnosis code-tendon dislocation



## amartinez1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I need help with long head bicep tendon dislocation in the shoulder at the groove. I thought this might be the 727.62 but the doctor said this is not a ruptured tendon it is dislocated. Any suggestions?


----------



## amartinez1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Please help*



amartinez1 said:


> i need help with long head bicep tendon dislocation in the shoulder at the groove. I thought this might be the 727.62 but the doctor said this is not a ruptured tendon it is dislocated. Any suggestions?



please help any suggestions


----------



## binnierose (Apr 12, 2013)

839.69


----------



## daraustin (Apr 17, 2013)

Typically I have seen this as a prolonged condition rather than traumatic, use 726.19.

Best Wishes,
Darlene Austin, CPC, COSC, Author of DOCUMENT SMART, M.D. For Orthopaedic Surgery (darlenecoder@hotmail.com)


----------



## amartinez1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------

